# So funny....



## ndthuw (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi everybody,

Please advise if you have any idea. 

I'm a housewife and want to study accountancy at Nanyang Business School. This course is undergraduate and in general they ask a high school qualification for application and entrance examination. I have a University degree in Electronics (5 years) in Vietnam, worked there for 3 years, moved to Singapore for 2 years, and now when I ask whether I can apply with my University Degree as highest education to replace my high school qualification which I lost, they said No, they only consider based on High School qualification. I find this funny and annoying. Why can't they understand if I didn't graduate from high school, I'm unable to attend University. And normally, people only concern about your highest education (or for example, when you find a job, people often care about your latest job). 

I'm not sure I can go back to Vietnam to take the result of high school (because need time and traveling) just for them to consider whether I'm good enough for sitting in the entrance exam, no guarantee that I'm allowed to study yet. Anybody has any idea what should I do in this case? Do I need to speak to somebody in the school who could consult me with more practical advice instead of sticking to non-flexible requirements like this...

Thank you.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Are you a PR or have a valid visa? 

A degree in ELectronics is not related to Acc course (unlike bookkeeping etc) which is a reason the administrator prefers to trace basic high school results to ascertain the level of relevant subjects so all students have the same foundation.

Bring all your certs in English plus English language proficiency docs to the school. Go speak to Registrar, visit Accountancy dept for advice but it will not be productive. Our school system leaves few loopholes for flexibility, anyway it is worth a try in case you manage to find one.

Good luck


----------



## sgporc (May 14, 2012)

bureaucracy aside, do you know if NTU would even accept applicants for second undergrad degrees? Being a public university with a public mandate to provide tertiary education, there might be a policy that allocates places to first timers first, which would pretty much rule out any second timers. Already capacity is limited, with actual acceptance grades far above the minimum requirements. There are already many applicants just wanting a first tertiary degree being rejected, so they may simply consider you already privileged with a first university degree.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

matter of fact, Nanyang Business School is right ..

if you mess up your secondary school, well, the only recourse is to go into one of the many private unis .. 

Nothing funny about it ..

And to add on .. 90% of the applications to Nanyang business school are super-performers - and their performance is NOT based on whether they have gained another degree, but on their A Level scores .. 
Yes, logically, the highest qualification matters, but, in a country where too many people arrive here with manufactured qualifications, the vetting starts from the Secondary school (or High School Qualification - in your case)

Now, for an example, recently a med-tech friend of mine applied for a job, and MOM wanted to see all his previous qualifications, from his High School - when logically the answer would have been "why bother with old qualificaitons .. "

MOM's answer was direct - submit all and let us verify or forget getting your pass .. "

Sounds bad, but, hey, those are the rules - and they are there for a glaringly obvious reason ..


----------



## ndthuw (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you very much for all your replies. It helps to calm me down and try to go on with it. 

I'm currently under Dependant's Pass, wonder can I become a sub-sidised student?

@lorgnette: Thinking subjects they consider for Accountancy are Math and English, and normally in Electronics people have to work a lot with Math. I have IELTS 6.5 which is not high but expect acceptable for the beginning. I will follow your advice, at least have chance to speak to somebody. Hope for the best, prepare for the worst.... 

@sgporc: You're right. I should look at the positive side 

@ecureilx: Something I understand about Singapore but sometimes just don't want to accept it  I agree with the point that fake certificates are loads of, and Vietnam? Sound dodgy already...:ban: I'm in Singapore and have to follow it anyway :nerd: Tell myself go on with it and do the best :cheer2:


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

ndthuw said:


> @ecureilx: Something I understand about Singapore but sometimes just don't want to accept it  I agree with the point that fake certificates are loads of, and Vietnam? Sound dodgy already...:ban: I'm in Singapore and have to follow it anyway :nerd: Tell myself go on with it and do the best :cheer2:


Actually the High School / A-Level thing is propagated from the UK system I believe, as recently when a friend applied for some London Courses, where he already has a bachelors, the Uni asked him to send in his A Level mark sheet as well !!!!

And in Malaysia, when a doctor friend applied for a temporary license, he was asked to produce his, yes, A Level Mark Sheet !!!


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm not sure I can go back to Vietnam to take the result of high school (because need time and traveling) just for them to consider whether I'm good enough for sitting in the entrance exam, no guarantee that I'm allowed to study yet. Anybody has any idea what should I do in this case? Do I need to speak to somebody in the school who could consult me with more practical advice instead of sticking to non-flexible requirements like this...

Thank you.[/QUOTE]

Did you have any luck persuading the administrators?


----------

